# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Tư vấn về mua máy gia công

## thienlv01

Kính chào các Bác!
Bên E đang định làm một xưởng gia công cơ khí, E đang định mua 03 cái máy CNC (01 máy cắt tôn khổ 2500mm, dày 6mm. 01 máy chấn khổ 2500mm, dày 6 mm. 01 máy đột rộng bàn 1300mm, dày 5-6mm) bác nào làm về món này tư vấn giúp E. E đang định mua máy Trung quốc mới hoặc máy Nhật cũ cũng được. Cám ơn các bác trươc...

----------

BKMech Co.,ltd, Sale_Topwinner, tinhbkmech

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Bên mình lại chỉ bán máy CNC của Đài Loan.

----------


## Sale_Topwinner

Mình chuyên dòng sản phẩm máy Gia công trung tâm CNC Đài loan: Victor, bạn quan tâm có thể liên hệ với mình  :Wink:

----------


## Nam CNC

mod vào chuyển bài đi chổ khác nha . Chủ thớt chịu khó đọc nội quy , mục nào viết vào mục ấy , cần mua thì vào chổ cần mua , chứ viết lung tung người ta đánh giá trình độ đoc hiểu thì căng lắm.

----------


## lonnit

Bên cty chỗ e có đầy đủ mắt cắt plasmar,laser,nguồn cắt plasmar đầy đủ để phục vụ khách hàng.
a quan tâm thì ghé showroom:844 phúc diễn từ liêm hà nội.
liên hệ:cty tnhh kĩ thuật CNC VIET
Mr :Bao.0978064103

----------


## lonnit

> Bên cty chỗ e có đầy đủ mắt cắt plasmar,laser,nguồn cắt plasmar đầy đủ để phục vụ khách hàng.
> a quan tâm thì ghé showroom:844 phúc diễn từ liêm hà nội.
> liên hệ:cty tnhh kĩ thuật CNC VIET
> Mr :Bao.0978064103

----------


## ngocvy11

để mua được những máy khắc laser tốt nhất, chất lượng nhất với giá thành hợp lý nhất thì bạn hãy để An Khánh. An Khánh xây dựng và phát triển hơn 5 năm nay và bằng kinh nghiệm làm việc, bằng lòng nhiệt huyết, sự hết mình chúng tôi đã nhận được sự tin tưởng của khách hàng trên cả nước.Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## thanh.cnc24h

> Kính chào các Bác!
> Bên E đang định làm một xưởng gia công cơ khí, E đang định mua 03 cái máy CNC (01 máy cắt tôn khổ 2500mm, dày 6mm. 01 máy chấn khổ 2500mm, dày 6 mm. 01 máy đột rộng bàn 1300mm, dày 5-6mm) bác nào làm về món này tư vấn giúp E. E đang định mua máy Trung quốc mới hoặc máy Nhật cũ cũng được. Cám ơn các bác trươc...


bên em có máy chấn đúng khổ anh cần giá lại tột a gọi qua số 0934256266 Mr Thành

----------


## baont365

> Kính chào các Bác!
> Bên E đang định làm một xưởng gia công cơ khí, E đang định mua 03 cái máy CNC (01 máy cắt tôn khổ 2500mm, dày 6mm. 01 máy chấn khổ 2500mm, dày 6 mm. 01 máy đột rộng bàn 1300mm, dày 5-6mm) bác nào làm về món này tư vấn giúp E. E đang định mua máy Trung quốc mới hoặc máy Nhật cũ cũng được. Cám ơn các bác trươc...


Bác cần máy Nhật bãi liên hệ 098 797 7844 gặp Hiền nha.

----------

